
List of States with Nuclear Weapons - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_states_with_nuclear_weapons
======
rurban
There are rumored to be nuclear weapons stationed in South Korea also.
Admitting it would complicate the peace talks significantly.

